# African giant millipede



## ScarySpiderM (Sep 22, 2017)

Anyone selling any? I've Ellie's everywhere to buy a few.


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Sep 22, 2017)

I think you meant to post this in the Myriapods section. 
Assuming you're talking about _Archispirostreptus gigas_, Ward's Science usually has them and Cape Cod Roaches occasionally does.


----------



## KevinsWither (Sep 23, 2017)

Wards science doesnt have them in stock. I saw a bunch of them

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Sep 23, 2017)

KevinsWither said:


> Wards science doesnt have them in stock. I saw a bunch of them


Oh, that's unfortunate. From what I've seen, they usually do. CCR is out as well, and I can't find any other suppliers. OP, you could ask in the Classifieds if you post a little more so you become an "Active Member."


----------



## Redmont (Sep 24, 2017)

I have one pair left I’ll pm you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem (Sep 25, 2017)

I have lots of babies for sale I will put an ad in classifieds soon or you can PM me.


----------



## mickiem (Sep 25, 2017)

KevinsWither said:


> Wards science doesnt have them in stock. I saw a bunch of them


Did you finish this post?


----------



## Redmont (Sep 25, 2017)

mickiem said:


> I have lots of babies for sale I will put an ad in classifieds soon or you can PM me.


I’d be interested in trading for them if you are still willing to do that


----------



## KevinsWither (Sep 26, 2017)

mickiem said:


> Did you finish this post?


Yea, I checked the site and they no longer have them


----------



## Redmont (Sep 26, 2017)

I think they will get some in November, I have one pair avalable and more pairs next month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScarySpiderM (Sep 27, 2017)

very interested! Sorry been so busy with school


----------



## SolFeliz (Oct 28, 2017)

Redmont said:


> I’d be interested in trading for them if you are still willing to do that


What kind of roaches is that in your pic they're awesome!


----------



## Redmont (Oct 28, 2017)

THey are Blaberus giganteus the  Giant cave roach. The white one on the right is freshly molted. I do sell them as well, they are the second longest roach in the world.


SolFeliz said:


> What kind of roaches is that in your pic they're awesome!


----------



## NickW (Jan 30, 2018)

Redmont said:


> I think they will get some in November, I have one pair avalable and more pairs next month


Hey Redmont, do you still have any AGBs available? There are none here in AZ it seems.


----------



## KevinsWither (Jan 30, 2018)

I was wondering if Redmont will have some for sale.


----------



## KevinsWither (Jan 30, 2018)

NickW said:


> Hey Redmont, do you still have any AGBs available? There are none here in AZ it seems.


I have a pair so far, from AZ.


----------



## NickW (Jan 30, 2018)

KevinsWither said:


> I have a pair so far, from AZ.


Did you get your pair in town?


----------



## Mpaul213 (Jan 31, 2018)

Redmont said:


> I think they will get some in November, I have one pair avalable and more pairs next month


Redmont, how big are the ones you have, or will be getting? I am looking for adults or at least close to.


----------



## Redmont (Jan 31, 2018)

KevinsWither said:


> I have a pair so far, from AZ.





Mpaul213 said:


> Redmont, how big are the ones you have, or will be getting? I am looking for adults or at least close to.


I will have adults or subadaults avalable come spring time. I’m not shipping till spring right now. I will have some nice species when it warms up


----------



## NickW (Jan 31, 2018)

Redmont said:


> I will have adults or subadaults avalable come spring time. I’m not shipping till spring right now. I will have some nice species when it warms up


Sweet! I am definately interested in some adults to try and bring more into the hobby here in AZ. Let me know when you are willing to ship and what the prices are.


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Jan 31, 2018)

Redmont said:


> I will have adults or subadaults avalable come spring time. I’m not shipping till spring right now. I will have some nice species when it warms up


Also interested.


----------



## Mpaul213 (Feb 1, 2018)

Redmont, your inbox is full. Shoot me a msg when you get a chance please.


----------



## sheetssha (Apr 6, 2018)

I am still on the hunt to purchase a pair of a single African Giant Millipedes.  Let me know if anyone in the US has some available!


----------



## sheetssha (Apr 6, 2018)

mickiem said:


> I have lots of babies for sale I will put an ad in classifieds soon or you can PM me.


I tried to PM you to see if you have any left, but your inbox is full.


----------



## mickiem (Apr 8, 2018)

sheetssha said:


> I tried to PM you to see if you have any left, but your inbox is full.


Sorry!  Just got back from a trip.  I will clear my box tomorrow afternoon so you can message me.  Long week.... ZZZzzzzzz


----------



## Redmont (Apr 8, 2018)

Sorry I haven’t been to active on the forums this winter. I should have some avalable in a month or two as everything warms up. My inbox is cleared up as well


----------



## Robin312 (Jun 7, 2018)

Any leads on any around now? My daughter desperately wants one of her very own!


----------



## Pineappleicecube (Oct 10, 2018)

Redmont said:


> Sorry I haven’t been to active on the forums this winter. I should have some avalable in a month or two as everything warms up. My inbox is cleared up as well


Hello, Redmont I am looking for a Archispirostreptus gigas. I saw you said you will have some available in a month or two. I was wondering if you have any for sale yet? I have been looking for some for awhile now and I would love it if you could respond ASAP thanks!


----------



## Redmont (Oct 10, 2018)

Pineappleicecube said:


> Hello, Redmont I am looking for a Archispirostreptus gigas. I saw you said you will have some available in a month or two. I was wondering if you have any for sale yet? I have been looking for some for awhile now and I would love it if you could respond ASAP thanks!


Message sent


----------



## Eudaimon (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello Redmont, I'm also looking for one or two Archispirostreptus gigas. If you have any available, please let me know -- thanks!


----------

